# Filtering wax



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You could try lining the strainer with a paper towel to catch finer debris.

A thread with more strategies:








Wax separation from dark brood comb


We come across a lot of dark comb and usually end up storing it in the hope that we get a quiet period and have time to extract the wax from it. Unfortunately we usually we end up disposing of it because of wax moth infestation. So this year we had some time before Christmas to try to process...




www.beesource.com


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Peter McDowell said:


> ..... What are others using for the fine filtering?
> Thanks, Peter.


Old T-Shirts and the like.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

How much wax are you talking about?


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I use cheese cloth in an old (garage sale $10) 8 quart crock pot set on low. I double the cheese cloth up and fill about a quart of water set on the lowest setting, fill to the top with capping and get bricks of a couple pound. On capping, they're usually pretty clean and only need to do once. On other comb, I'll do it a few times and consolidate bricks with a couple more getting a 4" thick, by 8" by 12" block. The cheese cloth is pretty cheap, around $5 a roll that will get all of my capping and spare comb done. I usually reserve the comb for coating new frames but this year, we have around 20 lbs left over before the pending fall harvest and momma want to try her hand at making candles, balm and maybe some soaps.


----------



## Peter McDowell (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I have the wax from about 100 medium frames. Used some old t-shirts. Wax is still hardening but it looks like it got most of the fine gunk.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I followed the advice of a wax supplier who used to participate here. He recommended nylon tricot fabric which was long ago the inside of grannys petticoat. I cannot buy it locally. Get it on line and the thinner weave works great. I think I got it from Joaans.com


----------

